# SICK of "Low rise" jeans for girls - Plumbers Crack Pants



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

I would really like some recommendations for jeans/pants for girls because I am sick and tired of discovering my daughter kneeling down to play and her bottom showing! 

So far we have this problem with both jeans and sweatpants made for girls. She just turned 7 and is average height & weight. If I buy size 7 they fit around the waist, but the waist is always so low that as soon as she bends down --- Plumbers crack! If I buy a size 8 the legs are too long and the waist too loose, so they slide down too.

Can anyone recommend a brands of jeans & pants (and where to find them) that actually sit at the waist and allow for the fact that little girls do more than just stand around?

:help:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Buy boy's. I wear em.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We are having this problem too. And not just for my daughter, I am having a hard time finding jeans for me. My daughter has gotten to the point where she almost exclusively wears western jeans - girls Wranglers, etc. But then again, this is a kid that doesn't own a pair of sneakers except for PE.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Men's or boys for me too. They are the only ones that come even close..


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I sympathize, I have a teen dd . . . . each time we buy clothes I look and look for 'crack free' pants, haven't seen any. . . . I make sure she wears longer shirts . . . . . Because of that kind of stuff, she really didn't understand 'what the big deal is' because dont ya know, 'everyone wears it, what's the big deal?' Tried to explain to her that old granddad at walmart or where ever wasn't looking at her and thinking 'what a fine mind that young lady has' or when I saw some guy my age briefly sneaking a look while she was checking out magazine covers on the bottom row, how creeped out I was. (no, not jealous; she is beautiful and young and I'm proud of her) 
When I take college courses I also see young ladies not too much older than she; they too have 'crack pants' and 'boob exposure' and 'raccoon eyes' and sometimes I just want to tell them 'pull yer pants up! Wash yer face!' because they are young and pretty enough already without showing skin. (they are like my dd; dont understand that when I sit behind them or face to face across a desk, it is disconcerting to see one crack or another, when am trying to focus on development of language in the brain, etc . . . . ..)


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep, boy jeans for my girls too. They are made better and fit better for girls who play, and do real work. I like the sears brand..canyon river blues, because if they wear out you replace them in the same size. There didn't used to be a distinction, jeans were jeans.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have a daughter old enough to worry about bumm-crack-pants yet (she's only 13 months!), but I've been buying men's jeans for years now, not just for the fact that you can get more exact width & lenght, but it solves the bumm problem too. 

I can only imagine how hard it is to explain to your daughter that just because "everyone" is doing it, doesn't make it nice, right or attractive. Guess it's one of those things I'll have to look forward to. Maybe by then, big, bulky NON-revealing clothing will be the "in" thing!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Try JC Penneys. They have a lot of regular cut pants. If you want to do mail order LL Bean and Hanna Anderson might have something. I am sick of those pants for grown women too. The cheerleading coach for my son's elementary school basketball team revealed her whole butt everytime she turned on the CD for the girls. She really wasn't trying to do it - the pants were just cut for a younger, slimmer girl.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

I have always gotten the kids clothes a bit big so they can grow into them. Also, my oldest is a boy so his jeans got passed down. Now my beauliful 13 yo daugther complains and is very uncomfortable when things fit...recently we have purchaced girl pants for her because she likes the prettys on them but she went into a growth spurt and filled them out...wow. So I was pleased when she asked me for "pants that are just straight, not ones that get tighter as they go down" ... moral is, buy girls clothes big all their life and that is what they'll be used to.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm so tired of seeing teens and adult ladies with "muffin tops" above the waist band on pants. There's absolutely nothing attractive about that, and very few of us actually have the slim body that looks good in the low risers. What are these jeans makers thinking???


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Country Lady said:


> I'm so tired of seeing teens and adult ladies with "muffin tops" above the waist band on pants. There's absolutely nothing attractive about that, and very few of us actually have the slim body that looks good in the low risers. What are these jeans makers thinking???


ABSOLUTELY! I want a pair of jeans that sits comfortably on my waist. No constantly tugging them up, no "waist band" pressing across my hips when I sit. Why do they even bother calling it a waist band any more?

I like my clothes loose. I need to be able to have a full range of motion - no tight cuffs on short sleeves, no "skinny" jeans. I like a real boot cut so my work boots can fit under the cuff - not bell bottoms to drag in the mud. I want the same for my daughter. She is a tomboy with girly girl tastes, she likes sparkles & embroidery & lace. I guess we'll have to just go for the boys' jeans and go girly with the tops or let her wear her dresses when she wants to dress pretty.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> Tried to explain to her that old granddad at walmart or where ever wasn't looking at her and thinking 'what a fine mind that young lady has' or when I saw some guy my age briefly sneaking a look while she was checking out magazine covers on the bottom row, how creeped out I was. (no, not jealous; she is beautiful and young and I'm proud of her)
> When I take college courses I also see young ladies not too much older than she; they too have 'crack pants' and 'boob exposure' and 'raccoon eyes' and sometimes I just want to tell them 'pull yer pants up! Wash yer face!' because they are young and pretty enough already without showing skin. (they are like my dd; dont understand that when I sit behind them or face to face across a desk, it is disconcerting to see one crack or another, when am trying to focus on development of language in the brain, etc . . . . ..)


Thank you for saying what I couldn't put into words....


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I am far more tired of seeing young girls with words printed on the bum of their pants!!! Why on earth would a parent buy their tween age daughter pants designed to draw attention to their rear!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Country Lady said:


> I'm so tired of seeing teens and adult ladies with "muffin tops" above the waist band on pants. There's absolutely nothing attractive about that, and very few of us actually have the slim body that looks good in the low risers. What are these jeans makers thinking???


What I don't understand is do these girls and women not look into a mirror before they leave home and see how utterly ridiculous they appear? I know I'm overweight but at least the Good Lord gave me enough sense to wear decent clothing to make a halfway presentable appearance. 

sheesh.....


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

krische1012 said:


> I am far more tired of seeing young girls with words printed on the bum of their pants!!! Why on earth would a parent buy their tween age daughter pants designed to draw attention to their rear!!!!!!!!


I totally agree with your thoughts, but the sad part of it is, a lot of mothers wear the same thing or wish they could. Therefore, they have no objections to their daughters wearing them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Try having an average height BLACK daughter who has some..umm...'junk in her trunk'. She's just 5, but already you can tell that she has a more ample bottom than my 5 year old white daughter. I can't find jeans that fit her booty and thighs. 

JUST SAY NO TO CRACK!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

krische1012 said:


> I am far more tired of seeing young girls with words printed on the bum of their pants!!! Why on earth would a parent buy their tween age daughter pants designed to draw attention to their rear!!!!!!!!


If you think that's bad, wait until you see an overweight fifty-year-old woman wearing skin tight pants with "precious" printed on the rear.

I almost choked trying to stifle my laughter.

And, yes, I've seen enough plumbers crack on overweight older men to last me a lifetime.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

My DD is getting ready to turn 16 so I'm thinking overalls with a sweatshirt. She buys many of her own clothes and seems to have nothing but 'plumber's' jeans. I bought her a belt (her choice as to the style) to at least give the jeans a fighting chance to stay in position...doesn't work cause she won't wear it...not to mention told her flat out that 'parts' that aren't meant to see the sun are hanging out. Of course, she stares at me like I have three eyes when I say anything. Rose, and everyone else with teen & pre-teen daughters, you have my sympathies.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I finally found jeans for my girls at Dollar General. They have an elastic waist with no back pockets, kind of like what an older lady might wear. And ya know what? I DON"T CARE if they're granny pants! (neither do my girls) At least they are modest and fit and the girls are comfortable. I just got the smallest ladies' size and rolled up the legs.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Definitely look at LL Bean. I've gotten some perfect pants there. Cabela's does have some, but be careful because they are starting to sell lower rise too. Read each description carefully. 

For us, I've been getting either IZOD Jeans (they have a few that are just a tad higher than low rise), LL Bean and Cabela's. 

That butt crack just irritates me to no end.


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate the 'plumber's crack ' jeans too, and the cleavage showing tee-shirts. I saw my young nieces at the weekend and was horrified at the way they were bulging out of their clothing in all directions. Not nice!
As for me, I like my jeans on the waist as well. I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the 'waistband' cuts into the hips when I sit down.Hopefully the fashion will change again soon (please!)


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

Canadian women and teens can find "classic", regular-waisted jeans at both Mark's Work Wearhouse, and at the Warehouse One jeans store. So far, they're the only places in Canada that I've found them, but we don't have much to offer in shopping here. I know Reitman's had the higher waisted pants last year...I bought a few pair.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Go to Target or Walmart. My daughter is rather well endowed in the bottom. When she was a four month old baby weighing less than 4 pounds, she had plenty of meat on her bottom. We've never had a problem with low rise jeans. Walmart and Target don't have them...at least in the types of pants we look for. We've received a number of compliment on her Walmart jeans because we found some with really pretty embroidery.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

JCPenny and LandsEnd both have regular waist jeans for girls and women, but they also carry the low waist so have to read the description or try them on before purchase.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My 9 year old daughter is skinny as a rail, and we haven't had any problem yet with low rise jeans. She wears a size 7 kids jeans. The biggest problem we have is that the jeans are often too big around the waist!

FWIW, sometimes I see the twenty-something crowd wearing low rise. I often want to go over and ask them "Does your mother know you are out in public wearing those, and bending over in the grocery store so everyone can see your butt crack????"


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe you can find a seamstress who can make some pants or jeans for her. It may cost more but would probably hold up better than store bought ones. And could be made with a larger seam allowance to be let out as she grows.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

krische1012 said:


> I am far more tired of seeing young girls with words printed on the bum of their pants!!! Why on earth would a parent buy their tween age daughter pants designed to draw attention to their rear!!!!!!!!


I'm with you on that one. What's the matter with people? I hate it even more when the words have something to do with their schools. There's something called asking for trouble.

These are issues that are not up for debate and don't require convincing or explanation. Some things are parental responsibility and if my 12 year old daughter doesn't like the rules... tough luck.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> I have some jeans from Old Navy that actually come to my waist. (I think they are called Flirt) Yet, are still in a feminine style.
> For the farm, I wear mens tractor supply canvas twill jeans. They are roomy enough when you need to bend down, and dry quickly. I may not look great, but they are comfortable and that is all I care about.
> DD has the problem that she is very slim, and tall. (size 1). BUT we have found nice jeans for her, and if some that she has been given are a little 'low' she wears a t-shirt tucked in and a belt.
> 
> ...


Rose,I always cut off that loop. Too many times it caught on things, some of which could have been very dangerous,especially around farm equipment. I can just imagine the things kids can get into. Real carpenters would'nt be using the silly loop.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

clovis said:


> My 9 year old daughter is skinny as a rail, and we haven't had any problem yet with low rise jeans. She wears a size 7 kids jeans. The biggest problem we have is that the jeans are often too big around the waist!


Again, Target is the answer. Nearly all of their slacks have an adjustable waist.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I wear Lee jeans but I have to order them on line to avoid the hip-hugger style. I am too old to be showing my stomach! 

I first went to the store too see what fit, and then I ordered the same size in something that had the waist at the waist. This worked so well for me that I bought no jeans at all from the stores this year, as everything is hip-hugger!


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

rb. said:


> Canadian women and teens can find "classic", regular-waisted jeans at both Mark's Work Wearhouse, and at the Warehouse One jeans store. So far, they're the only places in Canada that I've found them, but we don't have much to offer in shopping here. I know Reitman's had the higher waisted pants last year...I bought a few pair.


Sadly Mark's Work Warehouse is quite expensive! I wanted to buy a pair of Carhart? jeans, but they were close to 70 bucks a pair! 

Hey, here's a suggestion- wear a skirt! And if it's a particularily rambunctious child, you can stick a pair of legging shorts underneath so nothing shows!


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

gina kay said:


> Maybe you can find a seamstress who can make some pants or jeans for her. It may cost more but would probably hold up better than store bought ones. And could be made with a larger seam allowance to be let out as she grows.


 I'm for this! If we are advocating self-sufficient life in most other areas, why not clothing/fashion? If you don't like what's out there, break free!!

I've recently been getting into sewing and designing my own clothes and have plans for my daughters' wardrobes. It really takes minimal expertise to whip up some "dirndl" style skirts or even some pants. I made my youngest son some pants for his birthday that I out of worn out bigger pants and a matching cap-- no pattern. I traced a pair of pants and drafted the hat myself. They came out really nice, if I do say so :angel:

Oh, before I forget, I love these dresses
(No, I'm not dresses only. I just love the style. :cute: )


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Rose- I have those same jeans from Old Navy, and I'm pretty happy with them. I wore men's pants for years, but now that I'm more "hourglass" they don't fit right, and actually made the waist-band problem worse. I have some capris I got at Old Navy that I love for work because they have adjustable tabs at the top, so you can tighten them if you're going to be bending a lot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Homely said:


> Oh, before I forget, I love these dresses
> (No, I'm not dresses only. I just love the style. :cute: )


OH MY!! Those dresses are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

hmmm. guess I'm gonna go in my own corner and say that the ONLY jeans I wear are the "hipsters" I can't get into the low rise (hits below the hip bones" but the ones that the waist line rests on the hip bone to just above it are my favorites. they're just more comfortable to me. plus more flattering on my body type. So it go&#8217;s with the shirts as well. I have ample chest size with a smaller waist so I&#8217;m going to find shirts that are flattering for that. lets face it women my age (the 20 something&#8217;s) like to feel beautiful and one way to get that confirmation is to be able to "turn guys heads". when I'm out on the dance floor (yes I'm one of the evil ones who go out on the down drinking and partying) I want a guy to want to dance with me. why? because then I feel like I've still got the looks. lol. Most girls now that most guys don&#8217;t think with the head that&#8217;s on their shoulders so you gotta offer something that their other hea&#8230; well give them a reason to want to ask you out/to dance. First appearances and all. As for me, I'm going to hold on to my youth with both hands for dear life for as long as I can. lol! and one way is to show off my "assets".  when I'm doing choreing I will wear a old worn out pair of my jeans with pj flanel pants over them (it's still cold here) till it warms up. then it's shorts and flipflops. 

but I will agree that I think it is HORRENDOUS that some parents and designers are making little girls and preteens into sex objects. Keep that covered up till their old enough that boyfriend wont get placed on a sex offender list.


----------



## Mountainview42 (Dec 15, 2009)

Now the OP was just asking for some advice on what clothing manufactures were available that made "Decent" clothes.
Of course this opened up the real can of worms, the 800lb gorillia in the room most everyone pretends is not there.

Lets just play fairy tell story time for a while and imagine for moment that there were an evil force that wanted to overcome the "Good" currently barely hanging on in fairy tell story land.

And what would be a real sure fire way for the evil force to win, and take control over the "Good"...?

And lets (correctly) assume that we are talking about a very long range, long term plan, by a very determined evil force....

Well, it is pretty hard to win a heads up battle in the light of day, when your evil, and going up against good, so that won't work too well, what else could they try?

I have an idea, how about if the evil goes "To Work" against our young and impressionable people, say in the school systems, and through tv and the interweb (Little Al Gore joke there).
What if the evil slowly but surely started questioning our very values that good was founded upon, gently at first, ramping up the attack slowly over the years till it became an out and out assault.

A Mommy and a Daddy...? Don't worry kids, its perfectly ok to have 2 mommys, or 2 daddys, or whatever... be open minded.... evil whispers in the halways of "Higher"(?) learning (and in elementry schools these days).

And why should we be surprised to see the "Fashion" merchants pushing ever more revealing clothing to ever younger target groups, and make no mistake, they have been targeted.

You see when nothing is held sacred anymore.... and "Everyone Else is Doing it" it becomes so much easier for the evil force to move into the Soddom and Gomorrah age, and hey, it just goes down hill fast from there.

And when I hear people say things like this:
" I can only imagine how hard it is to explain to your daughter that just because "everyone" is doing it, doesn't make it nice, right or attractive. Guess it's one of those things I'll have to look forward to. Maybe by then, big, bulky NON-revealing clothing will be the "in" thing! "

I wonder to myself if evil has not already won..?

How hard is it to explain to your kids the concept of right and wrong, as you the parent see it???
Forget all the P.C. CRAP, just lies actually that suggest pure nonsense.

If the burner on the stove is red hot, do you really need to be open minded about the possibility that it might simply be misunderstood...? Huh, say what?
Well P.C. spouts this and other wonderful non-truths, but labels it a bit differently, and you are led to believe that "Everyone else is accepting this, so why don't you"...?

Ever wonder what force "Backs" such B.S. as P.C., or teaching kids that regardless of facts, they should always maintain an "Open mind".

Of course they really only want those young minds "Open" to their fact shifting new ideas, again I am a bit confused.

I thought this was all called Manipulation, on a large scale.
But hey, I suppose if someone can package horse manure in a fancy case, they can call it prime rib if they want....
But it will still be Horse Manure, so whats the point....

Reminds me of an Austrian guy name Adolf.
He once talked about something he liked to call the big lie.
He was quoted as saying that a lie, if told often enough, and if heard by enough people, would eventually come to be known as the truth.

Naw!!! People just are'nt that stupid/gullible..... are they?

And so I ask you, are YOU that gullible/stupid that you would not see what is actually going on with such simple things as childrens fashion....

Come on, everybody else is doing it... what is the big deal?

The End.
I hope you enjoyed my completly fictional based childrens story, now go back to watching your reality tv show and forget all about this.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I noticed on the nanny (100th episode) last week that the mother on that show had a thong that kept showing up when she bent over. We thought that was going a little to far and should have been bleeped out. Disgusting.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Are men allowed to vote on this topic?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sure Nevada, go ahead. 

My 12 year old son bowls every Saturday, so we always sit and watch. It amazes both my wife & I, what the "younger generation" is wearing! 

And there is always at least one young girl who has the "low rise" jeans and the "high rise" shirt on. When they get in "bowling position", their shirt goes up even higher and as soon as they finish throwing the ball, they pull up their jeans, and pull down their shirt. I've always wondered why they even bother pulling down the shirt and trying to get their pants pulled up - I mean, if that is what they chose to wear, that's the "look" they want, right?

And then it continues as each ball is thrown - pull down the shirt, pull up the pants.

I'm SO glad we have a boy!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I like to wear those low-cut pants.

I can't count the number of times I've needed to carry groceries in from the car, had both hands full and had no place to put a baguette or a banana.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Oggie said:


> I like to wear those low-cut pants.
> 
> I can't count the number of times I've needed to carry groceries in from the car, had both hands full and had no place to put a baguette or a banana.


lol! Thanks for THAT image!

I'm blessed with a rather modest teen. She has some of those low rise jeans too, hardly any other kind to be had anymore. Her solution is a longer shirt, tucked in with a belt. No problems with crack. I've never been worried about her appearance, my nieces on the other hand........


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I know just what you are talking about (my daughter is 10 now. Average size and we have had the same problem for the last few years.) I finally gave in and talked to a professional tailor. She told me to go to like JcPenny's or Sears and get Gloria Vanderbilt.

We ended up getting the *Gloria Vanderbilt, Amanda brand*. We had to get *"MISSES PETITE" not Jr's.* They are higher in the waist. It fits her Perfect!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Bricore said:


> I know just what you are talking about (my daughter is 10 now. Average size and we have had the same problem for the last few years.) I finally gave in and talked to a professional tailor. She told me to go to like JcPenny's or Sears and get Gloria Vanderbilt.
> 
> We ended up getting the *Gloria Vanderbilt, Amanda brand*. We had to get *"MISSES PETITE" not Jr's.* They are higher in the waist. It fits her Perfect!


Target pants are so much cheaper.


----------



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't like it either! We are actually starting to transition to skirts/dresses only, for mostly this reason! I don't sew (yet!), but I read a book about what males are thinking when we wear the clothes we wear, and my husband TOTALLY agreed with the book. I am much more careful about the clothes we choose now... <shudder>


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

OK I don't think I am weird but the low pants and low cut tops along with to much makeup is ugly and degrading. Honestly when a young lady bends over and shows he crack I have to turn my head. The same with some of the swim suits that are worn today. I hope most men are like me and think there should be more left covered. Now don't get me wrong I love looking at women but not to see how much skin I can see. I would love to tell some of them how cheap and ----ty they look. Good luck with finding jeans. Sam


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

You all are great! Thank you for all the ideas. My poor little girl gets just as frustrated at the "plumber's crack" styles as I do. I have been encouraging her to wear more dresses, but when when she plays out in the woods or helps with the goats or chickens we tend to get a lot of torn up skirts. So she really only needs 2 or 3 good, sturdy pairs.

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday at Lowe's the cashier came around her checkout to scan some lumber and I actually saw not only her cheeks but the "hole" as well. I'm sorry but I could not keep my mouth shut. This was sickening. I said, "Maam, please pull up your pants or at least wear underwear so that your whole as* isn't sticking out at the customers". She just glanced up and smiled while slightly pulling them up. SHE WAS PROUD! I in turn smiled and said, "You may find it amusing but trust me honey, you should seriously be at the gym if you think that flab is gonna land you man in this place." Three men in line behind us started clapping. I'm sorry. I know I was mean but she shouldn't have smiled so boastfully when it was brought to her attention the first time. I would have been dying of embarrassment and apologizing profusely had the roles been reversed.

As for youth jeans I'm not sure but the adult jeans are available in low rise, mid waist and on waist styles. Best of luck. Search online and maybe you'll have more success.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

My daughter is 15 and has a great figure but hates low rise jeans. She wears the Old Navy brand Flirt too. They fit great and do not show any of the things we are trying to keep hidden from those teen age boys. We get them when they are on sale for $19, great deal. My husband always said he was going to start his own brand name for those low jeans called "See My Crack'n" I wear a brand by Lee that are a little higher in the back than the front. I get the best of both worlds, I will see if I can find style number on them. Have a waist band that does not roll too. I love them


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I loathe hip huggers. My daughters have no hips to hold the darned things up. I buy them pants at lands end overstocks. Good deals and nice modest styles. No four year old needs pants that won't stay up.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Our 7 year old is in girls size 10-12 pants (she's a tall fry). We've solved the problem so far by sticking with Value Village and a couple of other used clothing stores. Always been able to find good quality pants for her that were made when companies could still afford fabric 
;-)


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Bib overalls


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

tamsam said:


> OK I don't think I am weird but the low pants and low cut tops along with to much makeup is ugly and degrading. Honestly when a young lady bends over and shows he crack I have to turn my head. The same with some of the swim suits that are worn today. I hope most men are like me and think there should be more left covered. Now don't get me wrong I love looking at women but not to see how much skin I can see. I would love to tell some of them how cheap and ----ty they look. Good luck with finding jeans. Sam


It's refreshing to read a post like this from a man. Thank you for your post.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

God bless the OP! I have this same problem, except that I'm 47 years old. I'm small lady and usually wear a size juniors size 1 or 3, depending on the brand. Think Twiggy, lol. And of course in those sizes, I could only find the stupid thin, stretchy denim stuff in low rise.

Finally, I tried on a pair of boys Wrangler George Strait cowboy cut jeans in a size 16. Awesome, they have an adjustable elastic waist band, and they sit just below the waist. AND they are a nice heavy, all cotton denim! Now I had to let the seam out for the length, but I think these were a steal for $17.00. They should be a good choice for those of you that have girls who are built like a stick and are long legged.

I also found that Wrangler carries a brand for women called Premium Patch mid-rise. You can usually find them on ebay for less than $20. They are also a good heavy weight, all cotton denim. And the rise in the back is higher than the rise in the front, they are probably the most comfortable pair of jeans that I've ever worn!


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Target pants are so much cheaper.


We don't have a Target near us so I can say how much they cost there.

I paid $23.00 for them at Sears.


----------

